# My new toy pt. II



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok, for those of you still interested, I switched the 550 coil for the 500 one, its a really fast operation and I was finally able to get the sag I wanted. I went out today for a longer ride although if anyone has seen my form please inform it that I'm still looking for it!

I went to the Desierto de los leones, and climbed up to the road that leads to the "casa de zedillo". It was very nice out and conditions couldnt be any better (more on that later  ). 

The first thing I did today was put 5 mores psi on my fork, which seemed to balance things out with the back, the DHX A swallowed so much of its travel I had to soften up the fork a lot, now I can run the fork a bit stiffer but still get full travel and feel pretty plush.

During the way up I ran two clicks of propedal on the DHX C, which I liked as it makes the rear end ride higher and help during climbing a bit. I also used a bit of platform on the fork. We hit several techie sections going uphill and this baby can climb! I wish I was in better shape as I had to stop and get my air back and push the bike on some sections.

Now, with no pro-pedal on the downhill this thing is just amazing. Its really confidence inspiring how it just soaks up the trail! I still have to play around with the rebound (I ran it full fast today) but I don't think I even came close to bottoming the thing. Anyway, today was more like 80% singletrack going down and I don't thing I've done the "Disnelandia" section faster than what I did today.

I hit several sections of the trail so fast I kind of got scared after I cleared them!! :eekster: Anyway, I was very near the end of the run when I got to a place I have done 100 times before, its a log in the middle of a steep hill. Like I said before, conditions "seemed" perfect but it rained a lot last night and said log was VERY slippery. My front wheel just washed down from under me and.... well here are a few pictures of the damage... :eekster:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Auch... bummer about the fall... "gajes del oficio!"

but ignoring it.. it seems you had a blast! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Its scientifically proven that Homers fall more than any other cyclist.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Its scientifically proven that Homers fall more than any other cyclist.


And those same scientists have also discovered Homers dont *break *bike parts despite those falls.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

triphop said:


> And those same scientists have also discovered Homers dont *break *bike parts despite those falls.


 

I also had plenty of close calls with wet roots today


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I also had plenty of close calls with wet roots today


I crashed today... ouch! Actually, no pain for the bike or me, so I just got going. It was overall a nice day to ride!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You poor mortals, I didnt crash today!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> You poor mortals, I didnt crash today!


I didn't crash either,... coz I didn't ride... some [email protected]$tards stole my rack from my trunk:madmax: God knows when. I realized today and I had to buy another rack which pi$$ed me off like hell. I wanted to ride so much this weekend...:madman: :madmax:

Seems like you all had a nice ride today, niiiice:thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> I didn't crash either,... coz I didn't ride... some [email protected]$tards stole my rack from my trunk:madmax: God knows when. I realized today and I had to buy another rack which pi$$ed me off like hell. I wanted to ride so much this weekend...:madman: :madmax:
> 
> Seems like you all had a nice ride today, niiiice:thumbsup:


That sucks  At least your bike was not on it when it happened  
There are some nice (and cheap) trunk racks in Casa Leo


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Its scientifically proven that Homers fall more than any other cyclist.


That's because our bikes encourage us to ride beyond our limits.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I didn't crash either,... coz I didn't ride... some [email protected]$tards stole my rack from my trunk:madmax: God knows when. I realized today and I had to buy another rack which pi$$ed me off like hell. I wanted to ride so much this weekend...:madman: :madmax:
> 
> Seems like you all had a nice ride today, niiiice:thumbsup:


Rito! darn about those two legged rabits that live around here!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> That's because our bikes encourage us to ride beyond our limits.


Nice comebacks homers, the DOG is back!!! Nice to hear from you TD. How is New Orleans? Nice riding up there?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey guys, can anyone recommend some pads that don't get in the way when you pedal? My whole body hurts today...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

661 race... everyone has them


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Hey guys, can anyone recommend some pads that don't get in the way when you pedal? My whole body hurts today...


Try these!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> Try these!


Wow, they look confi!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Try these!


The Dog is back!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Pads... I'm a wimp, so I use the 661 Race that the kids use for crazy riding. But I would not say they're ideal for pedaling. Not bad, though. Relatively light and relatively inexpensive. Take a look at the Fox 911 too and there's some cheapo Fox knee pads for like 200-300 pesos.

Rito... sucks on the rack... dang... I'd be still cursing.

Homers fall because they're the ultimate posers... Even their falls are staged... Parts not breaking while crashing? Uhuh... what a coincidence 

Chiluca was nicely groomed... perfect dirt. :thumbsup:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Wow, they look confi!


2 weeks ago, we were riding up in Baton Rouge and my wife fell off into a thorn bush. She was cut, bleeding and grazed on both legs, but I didn't hear her whining about needing legwarmers! 

ps. No mountains here, but there are some fun trails


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> 2 weeks ago, we were riding up in Baton Rouge and my wife fell off into a thorn bush. She was cut, bleeding and grazed on both legs, but I didn't hear her whining about needing legwarmers!
> 
> ps. No mountains here, but there are some fun trails


I imagine the riding is the same as in Miami, hot and no mountains! Hey! All I'm saying is I'm getting old and I dont need this shait (see image):


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Rito! darn about those two legged rabits that live around here!


Rabbits??... these were fck!n& RATS!!!! and a big ones!!!!... I am still pissed off.

I bought a Yakima, not a cheapo, but really not that expensive compared with the POS of racks they were selling at San Pablo. It cost $200 pesos more than the cheapest non-branded I-think-my-bike-felt-off racks that were selling some stores. I got it from benotto; good prices over there.

Mada, on the pads note, if you´re only looking for knee pads I´d recommend the ones Kyle Strait uses; I am almost sure they are 661´s, those are great:thumbsup: . If you want a knee/shin pad and pedal confortably -XC climbing style-, I don´t think there is really a "good" one. If you wan´t it for the DHs, but want to be able to pedal now and then, 661 race are good. I´d also like to recomend the Race Face Rally FR I have, they´re comfy and unnoticeable in the DH, for long climbing you would certainly feel them rubbing your knees at some point.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Mada, on the pads note, if you´re only looking for knee pads I´d recommend the ones Kyle Strait uses; I am almost sure they are 661´s, those are great:thumbsup: . If you want a knee/shin pad and pedal confortably -XC climbing style-, I don´t think there is really a "good" one. If you wan´t it for the DHs, but want to be able to pedal now and then, 661 race are good. I´d also like to recomend the Race Face Rally FR I have, they´re comfy and unnoticeable in the DH, for long climbing you would certainly feel them rubbing your knees at some point.


For ultimate poseur value, he can get Dainese pads too...

Now that you mention knee rub on extended climbs... I was toying with the idea of getting shorter knee-shin pads. But they'll rub anyway at the knee/lower tigh and I get unprotected on a section of the leg that doesn't suffer much from heat or cold. Calves are relatively insensitive to elements. Actually, you can ride with calves unprotected in the freezing cold as long as the cold doesn't cause skin burn.

I'll keep my poseur long pads. I'll have to scratch them, because they're starting to look ghey.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I imagine the riding is the same as in Miami, hot and no mountains! Hey! All I'm saying is I'm getting old and I dont need this shait (see image):


Going here at the end of the month:

https://www.imba.com/epics/hot_springs_ar.html

Hey, why not try these:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

How much was the Yakima rack? I need one..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> How much was the Yakima rack? I need one..


On their page, they have listed the Little Joe 3 for under 700 pesos and the Super Joe 3 for around 1200. In my experience, their prices on-line are the same as on the store...

Hard to pass... It's a Yakima. I'll get one of those Little Joes... Can carry up to 90 pounds, which is effectively 2 heavy duty bikes or three wimpy ones. And it fits my hatchback (Dub Golf).

I prefer my bike to travel inside... but I'll get one NOW 'cos I'm sick of pulling my kid's seat off the car, unload all the crap I take with me on a ride and taking all that crap upstairs by myself after I get home all banged up.

Incredible the amount of crap you start taking with you once you get a car.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, as Rito was saying, you should get this

Or if you want to pose at the trailhead, then you should get this


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

The 661 Veggie Wraps look good, although they are neoprene and that material gets hot! Sort of like wearing a wetsut during your ride :eekster:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> Going here at the end of the month:
> 
> http://www.imba.com/epics/hot_springs_ar.html


Taken from the IMBA site: "Visit the Buckstaff Bathhouse, the one.. ..still in operation on Bathhouse Row"

     :eekster: :eekster:

So its "that" kind of ride! :eekster: (not that there is anything wrong with that)


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> The 661 Veggie Wraps look good, although they are neoprene and that material gets hot! Sort of like wearing a wetsut during your ride :eekster:


Well thats true...
But they only cover the knee, so it shouldnt get unbearably hot


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> How much was the Yakima rack? I need one..


 Lil' Joe, $667, nice quality and can carry my pancer without probs.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn that is nice, I want one and Casa Leo has a 750 Yakima.... hmmmm


----------

